# Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

*Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€*

Mehr als 300.000 Euro sind beim letzten FriendlyFire 2 Livestream im Dezember 2016 zusammengekommen. Heute um 15 Uhr startet FF3, mit "*PietSmiet*" (Jonathan Apelt, Dennis Brammen, Sebastian Lenßen, Peter Smits,  Christian Stachelhaus), "*Gronkh*" (Erik Range), "*Pandorya*" (Tatjana Werth), "*PhunkRoyal*" (Maximilian Ensikat), "*MrMoreGame*" (Pascal Rothkegel), "*fisHC0p*" (Artur Niemczuk) und "*Der Heider*" (Florian Heider) und Gästen (zb. *Hella von Sinnen, Dennis Heinzmann von den RheinStars Köln*).

Nach Abzug der Eventkosten (?) werden die Spenden unter folgenden gemeinnützigen Vereinen und Projekten aufgeteilt (jeweils 25%):

Silberstreifen (Verein zur Unterstützung und Förderung neurologisch kranker Kinder, Vogtareuth)
Mukoviszidose e. V., Bonn
Projekt „Ein letzter Wunsch“, Hamburg
Vogelgnadenhof und Altenheim für Tiere e. V., Berlin


Zu den Sponsoren und Partnern des diesjährigen Spenden-Streams zählen:

Die Spenden-Plattform Betterplace.Org
Die Download-Plattform GOG.com
Der Spielehersteller HandyGames
Die Gaming-Peripherie-Marke Lioncast
Der Xbox-One-X-Hersteller Microsoft (Hauptsponsor)
Der Publisher THQ Nordic
Der Kabelnetz-Betreiber UnityMedia
Der Merchandising-Händler Yvolve.de (offizielle FF3-Fanartikel) 

Jeder Sponsor/Partner hat sich individuelle Aktionen rund um Friendly Fire 3 einfallen lassen. *So wird zum Beispiel GOG.com sämtliche Erlöse mit „The Inner World“, „Tropico“ (Teil 1 bis 5), „Gothic“ (Teil 1 bis 3) und „Pizza Connection“ (Teil 1 und 2), die während des Livestreams gekauft werden, als Spende überweisen.* * Analoges gilt für mehr als 30 Smartphone- und Switch-Spiele aus dem Sortiment von HandyGames („Townsmen“, „Clouds & Sheep 2“ etc.):* *Die Einnahmen während des ersten Dezember-Wochenendes – also am 2. und 3. Dezember – gehen in den Friendly Fire 3-Spendentopf*.


Gestreamt wird unter anderem auf dem Twitch-Kanal von Gronkh: Twitch
(Wer den Stream oder Teile davon verpasst hat, kann ihn hier noch nachträglich anschauen: FF3-Aufzeichnung)

Hier kann gespendet werden: Friendly Fire – betterplace.org, Deutschlands größte Spendenplattform

Hier gehts zu den Auktionen:

Bild 1:FriendlyFire3 Original Apeltsches Bild - trance of spinning - 14  | eBay

Bild 2: FriendlyFire3 Original Apeltsches Bild - trance of spinning - 12  | eBay

XboxOne X Nr.1: Xbox One X aus Charity-Livestream Friendly Fire 2017 [1/3]

XboxOne X Nr.2: Xbox One X aus Charity-Livestream Friendly Fire 2017 [2/3]

XboxOne X Nr.3: Xbox One X aus Charity-Livestream Friendly Fire 2017 [3/3]

Aktueller Spendenstand/Zuschauer (nur Twitch!):

15:09 Uhr =    21.000€ / 55.000
15:14 Uhr =    36.000€ / 58.000
15:23 Uhr =    54.000€ / 62.000
15:45 Uhr =    73.000€ / 68.000 (+ 22.000 auf Youtube)
16:00 Uhr =    87.000€ / 70.000
16:12 Uhr = 108.000€ / 72.000
*16:52 Uhr = 150.000€*
17:01 Uhr = 166.000€ / 73.000
17:20 Uhr = 182.000€
17:38 Uhr = 190.000€ / 75.000
*18:00 Uhr = 200.000€* / 79.000
18:22 Uhr = 213.000€ / 78.000 (+ 24.000 auf Youtube)
18:54 Uhr = 221.000€ / 83.000
19:07 Uhr = 233.000€
19:30 Uhr = 243.000€
*19:46 Uhr = 250.000€*
20:02 Uhr = 270.000€
20:23 Uhr = 280.000€
20:51 Uhr = 294.000€
*20:58 Uhr = 300.000€*
21:16 Uhr = 310.000€
21:38 Uhr = 320.000€
21:56 Uhr = 330.000€
22:04 Uhr = 340.000€
*22:33 Uhr = 350.000€*
23:03 Uhr = 360.000€
23:42 Uhr = 370.000€ / 84.000 (+ 24.000 auf Youtube)
00:06 Uhr = 380.000€
00:25 Uhr = 390.000€
*00:44 Uhr = 400.000€
*00:57 Uhr = 410.000€ / 77.000 (+ 20.000 auf Youtube)
01:11 Uhr = 420.000€
01:56 Uhr = 430.000€
02:21 Uhr = 440.000€ / 64.000 (+ 15.000 auf Youtube)
*02:37 Uhr = 450.000€*
02:44 Uhr = 460.000€
02:56 Uhr = 470.000€
*03:03 Uhr = 476.000€*

Und es kommen noch ca. 70.000€ durch den Merch, ca. 60.000€ von Sponsoren, ca. 10.000€ von den beiden Bildern, usw. dazu...

*Anmerkung: Es gibt dieses Jahr auch wieder den "Spenden-Spam" - zu jeder vollen Stunde wird (von möglichst vielen Zuschauern) die Stunde in €uro gespendet. Also 6um6 = 6€ um 6(18)Uhr, 7um7 = 7€ um 7(19)Uhr, 8um8 = 8€ um 20Uhr usw.*


(@FortuneHunter: Danke, war kurz Essen holen^^)


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

16:52 Uhr = 150.000
17:01 Uhr = 166.000


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Gerade als Spenden-Goal angezeigt: Bei 1.000.000€ lassen sich Pedda von PietSmiet (dem seine Haare heilig sind!) und Gronkh ne Glatze schneiden (leider nicht sofort heute Abend). 

Klar, 1Mio sind sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber wer weiß... ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Finde ich aber gut, dass es erst passiert wenn die Spenden auch eingezogen sind. In America gab es schon genug Fakedonations.

Arme Pandorya und Heider müssen jetzt Ekelzeug essen. 120K Goal

1000 Jährige Eier: Tausendjahrige Eier – Wikipedia
Natto: Nattō – Wikipedia


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Also die Bukkake-Bohnen sehen schon hart eklig aus. 

Edit: Ok, die schwarzen Eier sehen auch nicht besser aus.^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Darf ich hier Bilder reinstellen von den Stream?

Geht um das 120K Goal.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Darf ich hier Bilder reinstellen von den Stream?


Klar, warum nicht?


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

OK. Hier sind Bilder direkt aus dem Stream:

Erst die Bohnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Eier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einer der ganz Schmerzfreien. 
PhunkRoyal hat mal eben mitgemacht ohne es zu müssen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Aahh, jetzt weiß ich auch von welchem Pferd der Chat eben gesprochen hat.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Deja-vu 2016 (https://i.ytimg.com/vi/qdSwjE9Ce5Q/maxresdefault.jpg):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSonii (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Die echte Hella von Sinnen, ich glaubs nicht 
Aber macht gut Stimmung, das kann Sie immer noch.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

So ich verlege mich jetzt auf die Couch und schau da weiter ...


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Ich glaube den restlichen Stream zieh ich mir morgen früh als Replay rein. Der Körper gibt mir dezent das Signal das ich das Bett aufsuchen sollte (früh aufstehen und dann bis 0 Uhr Stream schauen ist echt nicht die optimale Konstellation)  Sind ja nur ca. 3h Restzeit. Aber vorher schau ich hier nochmal rein. Ist finde ich echt ne gute Zusammenfassung hier


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Kartensaugen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

Klospülung (?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Ende wurden es 476.000€, was inkl. der anderen Spenden/Sponsoren-Gelder usw. einen Gesamt-Spendenstand von *über 600.000€* ergibt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*

Und der Endstand des Steams:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal die ganzen Teilnehmer kurz vorm Ende - Danach wurde noch ein Trailer gezeigt mit ein paar Highlights des Streams:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu diesem Endbetrag kommen noch ca. 66.000 Euro Einnahmen durch Merch und 60.000 Euro Sponsorengelder.

@Inu.ID bist ja doch noch wach bzw. wieder wach.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Zu diesem Endbetrag kommen noch ca. 66.000 Euro Einnahmen durch Merch und 60.000 Euro Sponsorengelder.


Plus u.a. noch die Gelder aus den ebay-Versteigerungen (Bilder und Konsolen)


> @Inu.ID bist ja doch noch wach bzw. wieder wach.


Noch, deswegen geh ich jetzt auch in die Haija. 

N8

PS: Wer den Stream oder Teile davon verpasst hat, kann ihn hier noch nachträglich anschauen: FF3-Aufzeichnung


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€*

Hier noch ein paar Ausschnitte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5PKA_rYOw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8kOIFV7ssM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w12dgHm0mgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GN4RgBfrtP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EmoJack (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€*

So, war mal wieder ein schönes Event. Für meinen Geschmack ist das Zocken etwas zu kurz gekommen (Blobby Volley war sher erzwungen und kurz, Mincraft war halt ein kurzer Werbeclip für die Xbox, auch nix richtiges), aber jeder hat da einen anderen Geschmack und viele fanden die Spiele so bestimmt besser. Langweilig war es aber auf jeden Fall nicht, selbst als ihnen die Spiele ausgegangen sind 

Auf jeden Fall ein unterhaltsamer Abend und n echt massiver Batzen Geld mit dem viel gutes getan werden kann! 

P.S.: Bitte in Zukunft nur noch Brammen bei Interviews zu schrecklichen Schicksalen mit Spendenempfängern. Wie großartig, wenn mal jemand eine schwer kranke Frau interviewt und sagt "Das suckt schon echt hart!". Einfach so erfrischend ehrlich


----------



## INU.ID (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€*



EmoJack schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein unterhaltsamer Abend und n echt massiver Batzen Geld mit dem viel gutes getan werden kann!


Was mich dabei, naja, nicht direkt stört, aber was ich irgendwo schon bissl schade find, ist, dass das Geld zum einen auf relativ wenige Projekte aufgeteilt wird, und dann auch noch nur Projekte aus Deutschland (Industrienation) unterstützt werden. Ich hätte es schöner gefunden, wenn man mit der Kohle wirklich etwas bewegen würde. Gerade bei den Ärmsten der Armen ist jeder €uro gleich doppelt und dreifach so viel wert, und kann auch viel mehr - und eher auch auf Dauer - etwas verändern. Keine Ahnung, Trinkwasserbrunnen bohren, Wasserfilter aufbauen, irgendwas in der Art. Je nach Land/Gegend hätte man damit gleich mehrere Krankenhäuser o.ä. bauen können. Oder hunderte/tausende Kinder 1 Jahr lang mit Nahrung versorgen. Immerhin sind durch FriendlyFire bis jetzt über 1 Millionen €uro zusammengekommen.


----------



## Kindercola (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Seit 15Uhr "Friendly Fire 3" (Spendenstream von und mit Gronkh, Pietsmiet...) - es wurden am Ende über 600.000€*

Tolle Aktion  und ich kann es nicht gucken x.x dank Umzug noch kein Internet


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2018)

*Friendly Fire 3: Die finale Spendensumme steht fest*

Update



> Friendly Fire 3: Die finale Spendensumme steht fest
> 
> Insgesamt beläuft sich der Spendenerlös von *Friendly Fire 3*  auf sage und schreibe *640.000 Euro!* Somit konnten *seit 2015 insgesamt**  1.070.000 Euro **eingenommen* und an wohltätige Einrichtungen gespendet  werden. Über das Geld aus *Friendly Fire 3* können sich der Verein zur Unterstützung und Förderung neurologisch kranker Kinder "Silberstreifen", der Vogelgnadenhof und Altenheim für Tiere e.V., der Mukoviszidose e.V. sowie das Projekt Ein letzter Wunsch freuen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Friendly Fire 3: Die finale Spendensumme steht fest - PietSmiet - Videos, News und Spiele


----------

